# Iberital mc2 mystery washer



## Phoenix (Jun 18, 2014)

Hey guys today I replaced the gear shaft on my mc2 since I stupidly damaged the teeth. And I find myself with a extra washer and I'm not sure where it goes. I have the spring washer under the grinder nut and the shim washer is under the rotor so I'm at a loss here I'd appreciate any advice.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I think you will find it is a "shimming" washer that fits in with the gears to remove any backlash /free play. If you remove the nut, spring washers and burr, try lifting the shaft up and down.

I think you will find there is free movement there. You will need to take it a part again to fit the washer. (depending on wear sometimes you can fit a thicker washer )


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

I have an exploded view somewhere. It might on a work email in which case I can get it on Monday.


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 18, 2014)

El carajillo said:


> I think you will find it is a "shimming" washer that fits in with the gears to remove any backlash /free play. If you remove the nut, spring washers and burr, try lifting the shaft up and down.
> 
> I think you will find there is free movement there. You will need to take it a part again to fit the washer. (depending on wear sometimes you can fit a thicker washer )


The gear shaft does lift, do I fit the washer under the gear or above it?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I cannot remember but I think it fits on the top. Check the internal hole diameter of the washer / shim, this may give clue as to which end it fits. Also examine where the washer "could" fit for surface wear on the casing showing it was there before .


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 18, 2014)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

I have found the exploded MC2 view. It's a .pdf file

Can someone tell me how to post it on here.

Thanks

IBERITAL GRINDER MC2-AUTO.pdf


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

Not sure how that happened?


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

May be worth a sticky as it's quite a common grinder.


----------

